# Favourite wax/s?



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi, 
Got so many pots of wax's and been trying to narrow down my favourite/s.
Going by smell, ease of use, looks and durability. 
For smell i had to go with Zymol Concours :argie:
But for everything else Autofinesse Spirit (best wax I've used IMO) 6months protection, fairly easy to work with and the looks are stunning!! 

Was just wondering based on .....
-Looks
-Durability
-Smell 
-Ease of use 
What is your favourite wax ?

See everyone bigging up their wax's on other threads so thought a designated one would be a good idea :thumb:


----------



## lincslad (Aug 23, 2011)

Naviwax ultimate for me, goes on and off easy,used it on 2 cars and both look great, so far its lasted 3 months on her car thats used daily, smell wise its a bit sickly but apart from that its great wax...


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Zymol atlantique and SV shield are my fav waxes.
Atlantique is as wet as they come,a much improved version of glasur.
shield is my all round wax,very easy to apply,good durability,good smell..


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

Would have to say Zymol Glasur,

Looks fantastic with warm and deep reflections
Never really tested durability though, just add more after a few weeks.
Smells great, reminds me of almonds although it dosent smell quite as nice as DJ Hard Candy.
It spreads so smoothly and the fast curing times are a real bonus for me.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Dont really use waxes anymore, more of a sealant fan. But when I did I enjoyed Swissvax Onxy, Zymol Glasur and you cant beat a bit of colly 476


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Colly 476 on everything bar smell, I think something by Dodo juice would win that one, I quite enjoy Blue Velvet personally.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

It's a close call for me between Spirit and Glasur

They both look great IMO but Spirit just edges on durability


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

its got to be zymol glasur:argie:followed closely by migliore waxREASONS, ive told you numerous times already:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I love my Migliores for looks and smell, not so much for durability. Ease of use can sometimes be a problem too, but they're still my favourite waxes.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Another for Zymol Glasur


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm hearing good things about Zymol. 

So is my wallet, it hates this thread. :devil:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

I have 3 waxes, Zymol Titanium (smells great), Colli 845 (not smelt that one) and a solid release agent wax (for the wheels, again not smelt).

I've not listed Zymol's cleaner wax, but that smells pretty good too.

Fish


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

i use 2 wax's autosmart fantastic shine depth and clarity my other is poorboys for warmth it looks good on silver too but not my passat as its a bit blue silver


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Zymol Glasur:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Glasur seems to be taking the thread by storm :lol: 

You lot seriously prefer it to Concours?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

kev a said:


> Would have to say Zymol Glasur,
> 
> Looks fantastic with warm and deep reflections
> Never really tested durability though, just add more after a few weeks.
> ...


Forgot about Hard Candy the smell :argie:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I do like collinite, plus the farecla super resin wax polish.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Lupostef said:


> Forgot about Hard Candy the smell :argie:


Hi, what does hard candy smell of ?


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Lupostef said:


> Glasur seems to be taking the thread by storm :lol:
> 
> You lot seriously prefer it to Concours?


Not used concours personally mate, but pro's I know that have all commented that it was no better than Glasur and therefore not worth the extra £


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Litterally candy :lol: A proper sweet smell, like a sweet shop.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Seriously, must be a joy to use, i like the smell of candy.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

SimonBash said:


> Not used concours personally mate, but pro's I know that have all commented that it was no better than Glasur and therefore not worth the extra £


If I'm honest I've never compared the differences! 
And I've got a half shift at work tomorrow so I think that could be tomorrows bit of fun, will stick some 50/50s up on here :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Seriously, must be a joy to use, i like the smell of candy.


It's a half decent wax durability wise aswell and at a good price :thumb: Get a tester pot they're always knocking about.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

My favourite paste wax is Bilt Hambers finis wax. Looks great, easy to use and the durability is very good, oh and the beading is awesome. I am surprised it's not more popular in the UK.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

2 favorites have to be glasur and spirit, glasur edges it on smell but spirit wins on durability


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ive only tried AG HD and more lately Colly 915.

AG HD hands down TBH, i bought the colly as read good stuff about it, but the application and smell of AG HD has made order another pot!!!

Im know there is more out there, but AG HD hasnt failed me yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

my fave is dodo juice purple haze for the summer,followed by collinite 915 for winter


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Has to be Zymol Glasur for me.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Victoria Concours Wax for me. In no particular order, it smells good, looks great, is simple to use, has good durability and is very reasonably priced.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

hmmmmmm after using Tough Coat it's all I'll ever use from now on to be honest I like it that much although I do have AF Passion that I will use in the summer. so no more waxes for me mate this will do me a good wee while :wave:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Smell would be Valentines road and track..
Looks would be 476
performance 476
ease of use and also very good looking in their own way go to the two from FK....1000p and 2685

Kev


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> hmmmmmm after using Tough Coat it's all I'll ever use from now on to be honest I like it that much although I do have AF Passion that I will use in the summer. so no more waxes for me mate this will do me a good wee while :wave:


Knew Tough Coat would be chucked in the mix somewhere :thumb: 
Currently on my car been on for 3 months and looks as good as the day I applied it! Such good value for money and lasts for ever .


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

can't remember the last time I actually used a wax! :lol:

although, I still have megs #16 and FK1000P in my bag of goodies...

I now have also recently bought Vics, bouncers, vintage, and a CCC one... so i'll have to get my finger out!!! :lol: :wall:

:thumb:


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

Im quite liking dj blue velvet at the min but going to try some some navi wax


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> can't remember the last time I actually used a wax! :lol:
> 
> although, I still have megs #16 and FK1000P in my bag of goodies...
> 
> ...


Well i they're not getting usage, feel free to send the vintage my way and I'll look after it  :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Without a doubt. Bouncers 22 Wax for me !

Have all the Auto Finesse Waxes too which I like.

Also have used and liked in the past, AG HD Wax, CCC Champagne Supernauba and Smartwax Concours


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Autobrite Black magic for me


----------



## m4xmw (Mar 22, 2006)

Megs #16 is brilliant at any price, just apply it thin, smells of crayons and beads superbly.
Vics concours red and smells od watermelons, a fair bit softer than #16 and deep shiney, perhaps not quitefas durable, but a joy to use and sniff!I apply with my hands too.

I,m not going to spend any more on waxes as these peform so well!

Hope this is useful?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Vic Concours (the red one) and AS Wax for me.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Without a doubt. Bouncers 22 Wax for me !
> 
> Have all the Auto Finesse Waxes too which I like.
> 
> Also have used and liked in the past, AG HD Wax, CCC Champagne Supernauba and Smartwax Concours


Take it you'll buying the new range of AF bits then Mark . I'm hoping they'll be out soon as I'm in massive need of a re-stock but holding out for those bits .

Need to get my hands on Bouncers aswell, keep forgeting to add it to orders!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> can't remember the last time I actually used a wax! :lol:
> 
> although, I still have megs #16 and FK1000P in my bag of goodies...
> 
> ...


Git yer finger oot!


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Dodo juice of any variation easy to apply/take off all of the waxes like rainforest rub purple haze hard kandy banana armour etc smell amazing very durable especially the supernatural range havent washed my car since boxing day and it is still beading everywhere even with the amount of salt on it. Depth of shine is also very impressive a great alrounder in my eyes. I used supernatural sealant on my wheels and none of the winter dirt has stuck to them.Hope this helps


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

have we all forgotten about BOS it's awesome wax:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Lupostef said:


> Take it you'll buying the new range of AF bits then Mark . I'm hoping they'll be out soon as I'm in massive need of a re-stock but holding out for those bits .
> 
> Need to get my hands on Bouncers aswell, keep forgeting to add it to orders!


Yes, for sure - I want to have all 6 in stock ( Fusion, Soul, Adore, Passion, Spirit and Wraith ! )


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

On my Passion Red T6, Pinnacle Souveran on top of Prima Amigo works every time. I get a little sex wee wee when I stand back and admire!

On the Mrs' Scooby Fozzie in Spark Silver, it's Wolf's Body Wrap topped off with a hybrid of PS21 & Dodo SN.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

123quackers said:


> have we all forgotten about BOS it's awesome wax:thumb:


Never had the pleasure or the funds to try it .

EDIT: scim read fail! Thought you said Crystal Rock :lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Yes, for sure - I want to have all 6 in stock ( Fusion, Soul, Adore, Passion, Spirit and Wraith ! )


Good man, will definetly be getting Wraith, presuming that's the higher end product .


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Lupostef said:


> Never had the pleasure or the funds to try it .


Pinnacle souveran wax is stunning on black:thumb:

P21s was R222 is awesome on red great value.........:thumb:

Keep an eye all the traders for half price deals and buys, BOS normally someone is having a group buy splitting up a tub :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

DesertDog said:


> On my Passion Red T6, Pinnacle Souveran on top of Prima Amigo works every time. I get a little sex wee wee when I stand back and admire!
> 
> On the Mrs' Scooby Fozzie in Spark Silver, it's Wolf's Body Wrap topped off with a hybrid of PS21 & Dodo SN.


Souveran is awesome on black I use it with Megs 7 glaze but not used it with Prima amigo, it on my list that I never get around to buying it........

What's your views on Amigo?:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

123quackers said:


> Pinnacle souveran wax is stunning on black:thumb:
> 
> P21s was R222 is awesome on red great value.........:thumb:
> 
> Keep an eye all the traders for half price deals and buys, BOS normally someone is having a group buy splitting up a tub :thumb:


If I see a deal on BOS i will certainly snap it up , wish you could get samples of bits like this easily


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Completely forgot about the Zymol tests I said i was going to do today, will have to be done monday now i reckon maybe saturday if I've got time


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Lupostef said:


> If I see a deal on BOS i will certainly snap it up , wish you could get samples of bits like this easily


have a lookin the samples thread you never know what on offer:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I do keep checking it pretty much daily :lol: 
Wrote on a thread asking if there's anymore he's ago and still no reply, I think I've got enough boutique waxes for the moment though (not that you can ever have enough) .


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

No matter what wax I use, come summer time I always go back to Meg's NXT 2.0  
So easy to use, great looks, lovely smell, super slickness. If only the beading was a bit tighter.
Natty's red might tip it for me this year.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Will be doing the Zymol Concours Vs Zymol Glasur Vs AutoFinesse Spirit today .


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Lupostef said:


> Will be doing the Zymol Concours Vs Zymol Glasur Vs AutoFinesse Spirit today .


Nice! What a cracking set of waxes to have access to. All fantastic waxes with their own unique qualities.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers, my bank account says otherwise :lol: see you've started stocking Zymol :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Change of plan got a PM from a well recognised brand asking me to compare this "Mystery wax" against the Zymol's and AF Spirit, should definetly be done during the week as I'm on nights and got plenty of day light to work with . Gagging to get this tested 
Stef.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I love all waxes but need a new fridge


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

That is amazing :argie:
I'll be catching you soon though .


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

That is amazing :argie:
I'll be catching you soon though . Really need to get a fridge for mine. Does it make much of a difference to the life of the waxes?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I love all waxes but need a new fridge


Send me that pot of kore and you will have room for others Marc


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> If I'm honest I've never compared the differences!
> And I've got a half shift at work tomorrow so I think that could be tomorrows bit of fun, will stick some 50/50s up on here :thumb:


Here's the link for the test that eventually got caried out . Sorry it took so long, I know alot of people had shown interest in this thats probably long gone by now :lol: here goes any way .... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=249542


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Lupostef said:


> Here's the link for true test that eventually got caried out http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=249542


Lupostef can you swim???


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

123quackers said:


> Lupostef can you swim???


Am I missing something? :lol: why you ask?


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Lupostef said:


> Am I missing something? :lol: why you ask?


Well you are in Harwich and the Countach you mentioned in another thread Lives near Shotley Just a short swim away....:lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Ahhhh I see :thumb: :lol: still not really getting the point other than swimming a mile to Shotley :lol:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Lupostef said:


> Ahhhh I see :thumb: :lol: still not really getting the point other than swimming a mile to Shotley :lol:


Well its Lamborghini's 50th Birthday next year, so I have a lot of work to do over the summer period ready for next year if you fancy popping over one weekend when I tinkering :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

123quackers said:


> Well its Lamborghini's 50th Birthday next year, so I have a lot of work to do over the summer period ready for next year if you fancy popping over one weekend when I tinkering :buffer: :thumb:


Ahhh now I see :thumb: in that case I'll have the speedo's and armbands on standby :lol: either that or higher a Lamborghini for the day so I don't have to show up in my Lupo . Don't think my insurance would have that at 21 :lol:

Would love to mate, don't know of many members local to our area on DW. Although working on a car of your caliber may exceed my capabilities


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Lupostef said:


> Ahhh now I see :thumb: in that case I'll have the speedo's and armbands on standby :lol: either that or higher a Lamborghini for the day so I don't have to show up in my Lupo . Don't think my insurance would have that at 21 :lol:
> 
> Would love to mate, don't know of many members local to our area on DW. Although working on a car of your caliber may exceed my capabilities


Might be a bit cold this time of year, summer may be 2 deg higher at 8 deg

The Lupo will be fine next to the wife's polo GTI :thumb:

What's your :buffer: and wet sanding skills like??? DA or Rotary?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

123quackers said:


> Might be a bit cold this time of year, summer may be 2 deg higher at 8 deg
> 
> The Lupo will fine next to the wife's polo GTI :thumb:
> 
> What's your :buffer: skills like??? DA or Rotary?


Thats if we're lucky :lol: 
Not exactly a raspberry ripple but by no means a pro. :lol:
Use a D/A currently and fairly competent :thumb: not used a great deal of compounds etc as I stick to Megs #105 & #205 with CG hex pads or Megs MF System. 
Any thing else Id certainly consider myself handy with :thumb: have a look at bits I've done in the show room 
Going to send myself on the next AutoFinesse training day for rotary use as I'm eager to expand my knowledge and skills  I'm sure practice with Rotary will bring confidence my way as I'm pretty sure I'm more than capable of using one .

Never wet sanded paint I'm afraid and don't think your car is the ideal practice panel :lol: 
Had a fair bit of experience in alloy mirror polishing not that that counts


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Lupostef said:


> Thats if we're lucky :lol:
> Not exactly a raspberry ripple but by no means a pro. :lol:
> Use a D/A currently and fairly competent :thumb: not used a great deal of compounds etc as I stick to Megs #105 & #205 with CG hex pads or Megs MF System.
> Any thing else Id certainly consider myself handy with :thumb: have a look at bits I've done in the show room
> ...


Well as said your more than welcome, I'm rotary for 15+ years....3M ,Megs 205, Menz, liking the GTechniq P1 though....... Rotary is not difficult really, sure you will pick it up quickly:thumb:

Hey it's paint like every other car out there, you can remove more paint by way of Fast cut + n green pad, one set than 2000 followed by 3000 or 4000 grit....

Have to loose your cherry one day

the rims are polished alloy so think it does


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd love to come over not experience for me aswell. Maybe by then I will have developed more correction skills as its the bit thats letting me down if I'm honest . 

I'll happily polish away all day at the wheels mind, it's kind of my thing! 
If I remember rightly they're 3piece deep dish splits?


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Lupostef said:


> I'd love to come over not experience for me aswell. Maybe by then I will have developed more correction skills as its the bit thats letting me down if I'm honest .
> 
> I'll happily polish away all day at the wheels mind, it's kind of my thing!
> If I remember rightly they're 3piece deep dish splits?


Yep 100% correct 3 piece deep dish, 345/35/15's P zero's on the rear:argie:

get some good weather and go for it........:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

How wheels should be made :thumb: wouldn't fancy buying the tyres though!


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

If you need someone just to wash them. 

Fish


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Fish said:


> If you need someone just to wash them.
> 
> Fish


Sure we can arrange something at some point if you want to pop over in the summer :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Lupostef said:


> How wheels should be made :thumb: wouldn't fancy buying the tyres though!


They are non available at the moment  They are around £400 each :thumb:


----------



## Trex (Sep 11, 2010)

My favourite would be chemical guys 5050 concours on ease of use, and look, 
As smell, Nothing beats dodo juice light fantastic soft wax, you barely stop yourself eating it.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

DesertDog said:


> On my Passion Red T6, Pinnacle Souveran on top of Prima Amigo works every time. I get a little sex wee wee when I stand back and admire!


That's a stunning combo on Red mate. Great choice. I'm a big fan of the pinnacle range actually.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

DesertDog said:


> On my Passion Red T6, Pinnacle Souveran on top of Prima Amigo works every time. I get a little sex wee wee when I stand back and admire!


That's a stunning combo on Red mate. Great choice. I'm a big fan of the pinnacle range actually.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Victoria Concours I have no idea why I have not been using this more.


----------

